# no reversing camera no signal



## tiern8546 (Feb 20, 2018)

can anyone help please?. I have a swift bolero 630 pr the reversing camera has stopped working , it shows no signal on the monitor have checked all connections from the camera through to the monitor how can I fault find wether its the camera or the controller please


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Start with the basics,(feed cable disconnected from the back of the monitor???) does (should) the system switch on when you select reverse? If so do the reverse lights come on when reverse selected. If not check if the circuit is fused, if it is and the fuse is OK check the reverse light switch on the gearbox by by-passing it, if all works when the switch is by-passed its the switch thats duff. If the reverse lights come on trace the cable back from the camera to see where its picking its power up from (probably very close to the reversing lights themselves to reduce the cable run) check that connection (if its a scotchbloc or similar check for corrosion. If thats OK check there is power at the camera and so-on. 

Basically you have to start at the beginning (or end) and work back to see at which point there is no power. If there is power all the way through then the camera MIGHT be the problem.

Process of elimination is the ONLY way.

Andy


----------



## tiern8546 (Feb 20, 2018)

*fault found reversing camera*

thanks for help yesterday, went through all checks eventually came down to working when camera plugged directly into control box, so it must be the cable that runs from the control box up to the camera how on earth do you replace this ? also where would I get a new one the ends are sealed did think of putting new plugs on the ends but there could be a break anywhere from middle cupboard to camera at rear top of van any suggestions please regards mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad you have at least found the problem. 

The cable will be a generic one, you just need to know what ends you need. (picture on your phone and a visit to Maplins or similar.)

To replace it tape one end of your new one to the end of your old one and then pull the old one gently through. Job done 

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tiern8546 said:


> thanks for help yesterday, went through all checks eventually came down to working when camera plugged directly into control box, so it must be the cable that runs from the control box up to the camera* how on earth do you replace this ?* also where would I get a new one the ends are sealed did think of putting new plugs on the ends but there could be a break anywhere from middle cupboard to camera at rear top of van any suggestions please regards mike


Try here. https://www.parkingcameras.com/store/cables-spares-accessories.html

If you cannot see exactly what you need, give them a ring. They are extremely helpful people.


----------



## Judith p (9 mo ago)

I have bought a Swift bolero the monitor has been dropped , I ordered a new monito, totally different ends are you saying I can change these by cutting off old one and taping new ones, as someone said the whole thing needs replaced and it’s been synced to the monitor and camera
However if you change a monitor on a computer it works the same


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I once bought a new monitor for the reversing camera that had the wrong ends. It apparently was complicated to sort it all out - I'd probably have been cheaper buying another with the RIGHT ends n selling off the 1st as 2nd-hand.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Reversing cameras do not have to be universal like a PC screen, so they design or buy what they like, you can buy a complete kit from around 40 quid, easy to fit if you do DIY.


----------

